# My 2.5 gallon nano



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is my nano shrimp tank. I wish I had taken a picture of it a couple of weeks ago and made this more of a journal. It's always cool to see the plants grow and fill in.

I just put HC in after the auction. This is my first try with HC so we'll see how well it fills in. I have to let it take hold before I trim it and clean it up a bit. I'm looking forward to scaping the tank as I go along. I'll post better pictures when I get the chance.

For scale, the tank is 10 inches high and 9.5 inches wide.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice 2.5 gallon setup, annessa. Fooled me as it looks more like a 20+ gallon tank


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Only 2.5 gallons?? That is a GREAT nano - had me fooled!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Anessa.... That looks way prettier than when I had the tank ! Excellent job indeed !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Looking awesome!! And WAAAY bigger than 2.5


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Great use of space! You had me fooled too.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Anessa,
Beautifully done! Really well aquascaped and I agree, looks much larger then 2.5! Looking good!


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful tank! I love the illusion of size you've created. 

What tank is that by any chance? I am interested in buying the same one.


----------



## Steve180 (May 30, 2010)

Looks great! Makes me want to make a little shrimp nano tank too...


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Betta guy, if I could find where to buy this tank I would let you know. However, I bought this from someone on the forum and I can't find anywhere to buy these. They are bent glass tanks with a beveled glass bottom. They are sold in a nesting stack of different sizes (5 stacked together I think). Rainforest Pet Spectrum used to sell them and now I'm wishing they were still around so I could buy another! I asked April but she said that you have to buy too many for her to bring them in. Maybe we could convince Rastapus to get some in! They are fantastic looking rimless tanks.


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow nice tank indeed!
And very nice photography! What camera did u use?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very very nice Anessa! Makes me wish I didn't sell the one I had like this lol


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks all. The pictures are taken with my new Canon S95. It's a fantastic little camera.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice tank and aquascaping. I have a Fluval Spec nano for my cherry shrimps with Fissidens and Rotala but mine doesn't look as nice as yours. How's the HC doing?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely tank and aquascaping! And I love the photo of the rasbora and shrimp getting to know each other, nose to nose.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Anessa your tank is amazing but your plants and tanks are always amazing.
I have one that size. Used for a couple weeks with salt in it. I had grandeur plans of learning salt levels. Didn't happen. It just evaporated the water.
Jbl has them. I can get one at a time. Come with a clamp on light and tiny filter . Pico tanks.
Exact same tanks as Jbl is from china.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275045,-122.835465


----------



## babyreef (Nov 10, 2011)

Truly a beautiful sight to behold. I give you 11 out of 10


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Spectacular. Really. Great job.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

The HC is yellowing a bit. I'm playing around with the light levels and ferts. I usually do very natural tanks that are more wild but I'm having fun getting all finicky with this tank. I like using my lovely stainless steel tool set to trim and pick at the plants. It's like a little bonsai tree... only it's all underwater!


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What's your substrate? Are you using a filter? What kind of lighting? 

I have a 2 or 2.5 gallon rimless sitting around, that I've been hoping to plant for months and months. I hope to make it filterless. I haven't actually started to plant it, though.

That piece of wood is perfect for your tank.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice peaceful effect. What kind of lilies are those? They're spectacular.


----------



## Steve180 (May 30, 2010)

Wow, nice nano setup. The second photo reminds me of the Juan de Fuca Trail out by Port Renfrew. Very lush with "ferns". Good job.


----------

